

OpenBSD Foundation Fundraising for 2014 - Thank You! - openbsddesktop
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=139024400731106&w=2

======
openbsddesktop
[http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&type=submission&id=3...](http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&type=submission&id=3279487)

